#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Maтериализм, сознание, перерождение

## AlexТ

Допустим все сознание прекратилось. Какое будет ощущение? Его не может быть без сознания. 


Мне однажды надо было провести процедуру в больнице. Мне ввели общую анастезию. Я думал и представлял что в безсознательном состояние будет восприятие черного безобьектного пространства, типа как в черной дыре, а ощущение будет нейтральным, которое будет длится до того как я проснусь. 

Что произошло, было намного по другому. Никакого ощущения безсознательного состояния, или восприятия падения в черную дыру, не было. 
Я даже и не ощущал что была потеря ощущения, я обнаружил только когда заметил разницу по времени на часах. Между последним моментом ощущения до потери сознания и первым моментом ощущения после возникновения сознания  ничего не ощущается.  Даже время не имеет смысла, и длина безсознательного состояния не ощущается.

Представить отсутсвие ощущения невозможно, так как любое представление это уже сознательное состояние с ощущением. Мы знаем о том что были в безсознательном состоянии только после и вне него, когда есть ум. Мы можем представить прекращение сознания и ощущения другого человека что _вот он умер и осталось только тело как безсознательное бревно и наша память о том человеке._ .  Но представить свое прекращение ощущения, невозможно.


*Допустим человек умер и все его ощущения прекратились, то возникают интересные вопросы:* 
-Может ли быть ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
-Какое это ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
-Чем ощущение отсутствия ощущения отличается от ощущения?

*Если нет ощущения отсутствия ощущения, то значит ли это что есть ощущение присутствия ощущения?* 
(_является ли  «not not-x = x»_? )
*Если нет сознания отсутствия сознания, то значит ли это что есть сознание присутствия сознания?* 
*Как мертвый человек будет знать что он мертв а не жив?*

----------


## Aion

> *Как мертвый человек будет знать что он мертв а не жив?*


Учение шести Светильников

----------

Bagira (13.04.2011)

----------


## Azzey

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Вся материальная жизнь - это в принципе поток грубых чувственных ощущений извне. Прекращается этот поток извне - начинают возникать ощущения из подсознания. Это возникает не только после смерти, но и , например, во сне - мы не можем помнить и не помним, когда отсутствие внешних возбудителей плавно переходит в сновидение. Мы не можем сказать, когда началось это сновидение, ибо не осознаем, что спим. Начало сновидения остается для нас размытым, но его окончание и некоторые события до него мы можем четко запомнить. Лишь немногие могут осознать, что они спят, когда спят - для них это "отсутствие ощущения" - тоже ощущение, осознавание. Стало быть, ощущения есть всегда - их поток не прекращается вместе с потоком ума. Но есть более тонкие и есть более грубые ощущения. Есть лишь ошибочное представление отсутствия тонкого ощущения в связи с привычкой к более грубому ощущению: как только включается грубое ощущение - тонкое ощущение исчесзает в уме; как-бы поглощается грубым.




> -Может ли быть ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
> -Какое это ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
> -Чем ощущение отсутствия ощущения отличается от ощущения?


- Не может быть ощущения отсутствия ощущения, ибо нет самого отсутствия - есть только ощущение, ошибочно принимаемое нами как отсутствие.
- Как я уже писал, нет никакого отстуствия ощущения - есть более тонкое и более грубое ощущение. Как только у нас возникает "ощущение отстуствия ощущения", тонкое ощущение тутже заменяется грубым - к нам начинают приходить чувственные впечатления из нашего подсознания.
- Опять же речь идет о сравнении тонкого и грубого ощущения. Тонкое ощущение почти неуловимо на фоне привязанности к грубому ощущению.

----------


## Федор Ф

-


> Может ли быть ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
> -Какое это ощущение отсутствия ощущения? 
> -Чем ощущение отсутствия ощущения отличается от ощущения?


Может. Объяснить это невозможно. Нет аналогов в привычном обыденном сознании. Сознание отсутствия сознания и ощущение отсутствия ощущения *совсем другое* 
Не могу это объяснить, но знаю по опыту. Переживал предсмертное состояние и бессознательное много раз. Там нет представления о времени и пространстве, о личности, о сознании, об образах и ощущениях. Но *что-то есть* Что-то очень знакомое, узнаваемое.
Не знаю, почему вы этого не ощутили. Видимо, у одних людей остается память об этом, у других - нет.

----------


## Федор Ф

К слову сказать, много раз замечал, насколько хрупко наше представление о личности, о «я». С одной стороны, это то, за что мы так цепко держимся, с другой – это представление слетает, как пыль, от малейшего щелчка  - будь то амнезия, бессознательное состояние, шок или просто сон. (Я, например, во сне редко бываю собой, чаще кем-нибудь другим). Если при жизни это так, то что же тогда говорить о смерти и о якобы существовании личности за этой чертой!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Если нет ощущения отсутствия ощущения, то значит ли это что есть ощущение присутствия ощущения?* 
> (_является ли  «not not-x = x»_? )
> *Если нет сознания отсутствия сознания, то значит ли это что есть сознание присутствия сознания?* 
> *Как мертвый человек будет знать что он мертв а не жив?*


Это такое бесконцептуальное познание абсолютного небытия познающего, что ли?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Karadur

Отсутствие памяти о каком-либо опыте не означает того, что опыта не было.

----------

Доржик (26.02.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А Алекс постулирует: человек умер, ощущения прекратились. Причем нет у них в Тераваде ни бардо, ни [ощущаемой] ясности ума.
И тем самым он ступает на зыбкую почву материализма  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Отсутствие памяти о каком-либо опыте не означает того, что опыта не было.


А это вот, кстати, вопрос спорный.

Я имею в виду, что если есть опыт, то есть и память. Она сразу "записывается и сохраняется". А дальше уже вопрос только в том, способны ли мы вызвать в сознании эту память или нет. А спорность вопроса в том, может ли быть познание без одновременного памятования. Мне кажется что вряд ли. Например, в ДН1 (кажется там) есть такой случай, когда сверхпродвинутый аскет способен вспомнить прошлое рождение и ещё одно вслед за ним. Но то что вслед за ним он не помнит (видит, что никакого опыта не было). На этом основании он делает чёткий для себя вывод, что раньше меня не было, а затем я сотворился. Будда поясняет, что этот аскет не смог ничего вспомнить, потому что сознания у него не было (мир асанньясатта - безсознательных существ), а если бы сила его медитации была бы побольше, то он смог бы вспомнить 3-ее по счёту рождение, которое было до асанньясатты. Вообщем суть такова, что когда нет сознания, нет опыта, нет и памяти. А когда сознание есть, то тогда есть и возможность вспомнить этот опыт.

----------

Айвар (25.02.2011), Федор Ф (26.02.2011)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вообщем суть такова, что когда нет сознания, нет опыта, нет и памяти. А когда сознание есть, то тогда есть и возможность вспомнить этот опыт.


Значит, в бессознательном состоянии сознание остается. И оно сознает отсутствие обыденного сознания с присущими ему представлениями. Но высвечивает другой опыт и другую память, более глубокую.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Значит, в бессознательном состоянии сознание остается. И оно сознает отсутствие обыденного сознания с присущими ему представлениями. Но высвечивает другой опыт и другую память, более глубокую.


Тогда это не бессознательное состояние. И оно должно оставить свои васаны.

----------


## Айвар

> Но представить свое прекращение ощущения, невозможно.


Как раз-то представить можно, а вот что с этим делать? и будет ли это представление истинным?
Ведь если подумать, то все учение о страдании - первая благородная истина, учит, что все ощущения это страдания. А разве так уж трудно "представить" страдание?- Вокруг нас нет ничего, что мы могли бы удержать хотя бы на миг, включая само представление о непостоянстве

----------


## Aion

> Значит, в бессознательном состоянии сознание остается.


Да: 


> Сон (без сновидений) - это время, когда все сознания находятся в союзе с универсальной основой и нет никаких проекций во вне любого из сознаний. 
> 
> *Лонгчен Рабджамп. Каким образом самсара и нирвана происходят из "основы" как "проявление основы" в соответствии с сокровенным учением Дзонгпа Ченпо
> *

----------


## Айвар

> А спорность вопроса в том, может ли быть познание без одновременного памятования


На эту тему есть интересный фильм Декан Спенли,  Dean Spanley (2008), советую приобщиться

----------


## Pavel

> (Я, например, во сне редко бываю собой, чаще кем-нибудь другим).


Кто же тогда во сне Вам сообщает, что это все-таки Вы?  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кто же тогда во сне Вам сообщает, что это все-таки Вы?


Нет, сознание - то остается прежним, но внешние его проявления: личность, судьба, окружение бывает во сне совсем другим. Что и свидетельствует, на мой взгляд, об иллюзорности нашего представления о некой неизменной личности, о "я".

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (25.02.2011)

----------


## AlexТ

> А Алекс постулирует: человек умер, ощущения прекратились. Причем нет у них в Тераваде ни бардо, ни [ощущаемой] ясности ума.
> И тем самым он ступает на зыбкую почву материализма


В суттах есть намек на промежуточное состояние.



> “And, Master Gotama, when a being has laid down this body but has not yet been reborn in another body, what does Master Gotama declare to be its fuel on that occasion?”
> “When, Vaccha, a being has laid down this body but has not yet been reborn in another body, I declare that it is fuelled by craving
> SN44.9


Насчет "_ни [ощущаемой] ясности ума_" , то пожалуйста конкретно и точно обьясните что это означает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Насчет "_ни [ощущаемой] ясности ума_" , то пожалуйста конкретно и точно обьясните что это означает.


Ну это ясный свет ума. В дзогчене считают, что когда нет грубой сознательной деятельности, проявляется этакое тончайшее ощущение осознанности. А в гелуг это называют бесконцептуальным восприятием пустотности. Может, вот это и будет "ощущением отсутствия ощущений" в бардо.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну это ясный свет ума. В дзогчене считают, что когда нет грубой сознательной деятельности, проявляется этакое тончайшее ощущение осознанности. А в гелуг это называют бесконцептуальным восприятием пустотности. Может, вот это и будет "ощущением отсутствия ощущений" в бардо.


Чем отличается это от обморока (или состояния близко к этому)?

Чем отличается это от аруппа джханы?

Спасибо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чем отличается это от обморока (или состояния близко к этому)?


Поищите fainting вот тут.  :Smilie: 




> Чем отличается это от аруппа джханы?


Смотря что Вы понимаете под арупа-дхъяной.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Благо как цель появляется в результате страдания. Страдание, боль - это неотъемлимое, сущностное свойство живого существа.


Я бы сказал, что неотъемлемое свойство живого существа--это различение ощущений (раздражимость). Страдание, боль и благо--это уже из области концепций.

----------


## AlexТ

> А какова цель жизни?


Извените за вмешательство в ваш разговор с Павлом.


А почему должна быть цель (или смысл) жизни вообще?


Какой смысл того что  если одно домино падая, толкает другое домино?

Есть просто "причина-следствие"  и обусловленые феномены.

Есть причины для приятных и неприятных состояниях.
Есть причины для Самсары и Ниббаны.

Но зачем должен быть "смысл" ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А почему должна быть цель (или смысл) жизни вообще?
> ...
> Но зачем должен быть "смысл" ?


Смысл не должен быть, конечно.
Но Павел определяет мне, что такое ЖС, а я пытаюсь всячески сбить его с толку.  :Smilie: 
К тому же проскользнуло определение воли как *направленности в соответствии с целью*.

----------


## Accaxapa

> Допустим все сознание прекратилось. Какое будет ощущение? Его не может быть без сознания. 
> 
> 
> Мне однажды надо было провести процедуру в больнице. Мне ввели общую анастезию. Я думал и представлял что в безсознательном состояние будет восприятие черного безобьектного пространства, типа как в черной дыре, а ощущение будет нейтральным, которое будет длится до того как я проснусь. 
> 
> Что произошло, было намного по другому. Никакого ощущения безсознательного состояния, или восприятия падения в черную дыру, не было. 
> Я даже и не ощущал что была потеря ощущения, я обнаружил только когда заметил разницу по времени на часах. Между последним моментом ощущения до потери сознания и первым моментом ощущения после возникновения сознания  ничего не ощущается.  Даже время не имеет смысла, и длина безсознательного состояния не ощущается.
> 
> Представить отсутсвие ощущения невозможно, так как любое представление это уже сознательное состояние с ощущением. Мы знаем о том что были в безсознательном состоянии только после и вне него, когда есть ум. Мы можем представить прекращение сознания и ощущения другого человека что _вот он умер и осталось только тело как безсознательное бревно и наша память о том человеке._ .  Но представить свое прекращение ощущения, невозможно.
> ...


Возможно я повторяюсь, так как не читал все отзывы пользователей данного форума. Замечу только, что Вам повезло осознать то, что не каждому по силам. Ощущение без ощущений это очень важно. Вы поняли один из главных факторов – небытие. Дело в том, что когда Вас нет, Вам нечем воспринимать что-либо. Поэтому сколько бы времени Вас не было, это не имеет никакого значения. Другими словами, умирая, Вы перерождаетесь мгновенно, ведь, когда Вас нет, Вам нечем воспринять, что Вас нет. Открытию этого вопроса я посветил много сил. Ответы можно найти на моем сайте в разделе "жабизм", трактат "о подыхании" или в сутре "Дар бессмертия". Сайт указан в моем профиле.

----------


## Pavel

> Я бы сказал, что неотъемлемое свойство живого существа--это различение ощущений (раздражимость). Страдание, боль и благо--это уже из области концепций.


Раздражимость и есть страдание в одном из своих значений. По сути Вы правы, именно это я и имел в виду.

----------


## Pavel

> Извените за вмешательство в ваш разговор с Павлом.
> 
> 
> А почему должна быть цель (или смысл) жизни вообще?
> 
> 
> Какой смысл того что  если одно домино падая, толкает другое домино?
> 
> Есть просто "причина-следствие"  и обусловленые феномены.
> ...


Когда Вы задаете вопрос "зачем?", Вы спрашиваете о цели.  :Smilie:  Когда говорите о домино, то не обнаруживаете цели, а потому и не подозреваете, что домино - живое существо. Вы обнаруживаете живое существо тогда, когда обнаруживаете цель в его действиях. Цель - это основа волевой устремленности, которая собственно и порождает такое понятие как воля.

----------


## AlexТ

> Когда Вы задаете вопрос "зачем?", Вы спрашиваете о цели.


Ну ладно, вместо "_Но зачем должен быть "смысл" ?_"   можно перефразировать
"_а есть ли смысл вообще_?"






> Когда говорите о домино, то не обнаруживаете цели, а потому и не подозреваете, что домино - живое существо. Вы обнаруживаете живое существо тогда, когда обнаруживаете цель в его действиях. Цель - это основа волевой устремленности, которая собственно и порождает такое понятие как воля.


Что конкретно по вашему "_живое существо_" ?

----------


## Pavel

> Ну ладно, вместо "_Но зачем должен быть "смысл" ?_"   можно перефразировать
> "_а есть ли смысл вообще_?"


И что изменилось в сути вопроса? Смысл - это цель? В каком значении Вы употребляете это слово?



> Что по вашему "живое существо" ?


Здрасьте, приехали...  :Smilie:  Этот вопрос мы обсуждаем несколько последних страниц, а потому я уже достаточно подробно ответил на все вопросы, что с ним связаны и дал даже определение живому существу. Вы не читаете ранее сказанного в теме?

----------


## AlexТ

> И что изменилось в сути вопроса? Смысл - это цель? В каком значении Вы употребляете это слово?


Смысл, или осмысление, это продукт мышления и как фантазия может не сущестовать.  Смысл или цель вы не увидите, и не измерите, никакими приборами. 





> Здрасьте, приехали...  Этот вопрос мы обсуждаем несколько последних страниц, а потому я уже достаточно подробно ответил на все вопросы, что с ним связаны и дал даже определение живому существу. Вы не читаете ранее сказанного в теме?


"Живое существо" как и мир, это концепция ума на базе обусловленого процесса.  Так же как нету смысла что железо твердое - так и с 
психо-физическим процессом который мы называем "живое существо".



Когда очень много ответов в топике адресованы не мне, то я не всегда их внимательно читаю.

----------


## Pavel

> Смысл, или осмысление, это продукт мышления и как фантазия может не сущестовать.  Смысл или цель вы не увидите, и не измерите, никакими приборами.


Про приборы это хорошо сказано, сразу многое проясняет. А любовь, ненависть, агрессию, безумие, восторг... приборами измеряются? Так же любовь, ненависть, агрессия, бузумие, восторг - это продукты мышления и как фантазии могут не существовать? Что за значение слова "смысл" в вашем вопросе, если под Ваше разъяснение подошло сразу же все из мной перечисленного?



> "Живое существо" как и мир, это концепция ума на базе обусловленого процесса.  Так же как нету смысла что железо твердое - так и с 
> психо-физическим процессом который мы называем "живое существо".


Больше всего бросается в глаза, что нет никакого смысла в Вами сказанном, а так же нет никакого смысла в обусловленном процессе, ибо он есть концепция ума. Верно?



> Когда очень много ответов в топике адресованы не мне, то я не всегда их внимательно читаю.


Вы так себя любите, что все, что не Вам адресовано (как Вам это кажется) уже не интересно?

----------


## AlexТ

> Так же любовь, ненависть, агрессия, бузумие, восторг - это продукты мышления и как фантазии могут не существовать?


Kaк продукт мышления, существуют. Как причина для движения материи существуют.




> Вы так себя любите, что все, что не Вам адресовано (как Вам это кажется) уже не интересно?


Иногда нет сил, или времени.

----------


## Pavel

> Kaк продукт мышления, существуют.


Вот и ответ на Ваш вопрос о смысле. Есть ли смысл вообще? Да, есть. И вообще есть, как продукт мышления, и смысл есть, как продукт мышления - все есть, как продукт мышления, даже то-чего-нет, есть, как продукт мышления.

А зачем (почему) Вы об этом спросили?

----------


## Sadhak

http://www.rian.ru/science/20110405/361247211.html
Вот, подумалось по поводу "сознания-как-функции-мозга", раз влияя на мозг мы изменяем состояние ума. Но, вот представим себе, что мы исследуем некий колокольчик и его звон, лишенные при этом способности воспринять ветер. Конечно закидав наш колокольчик разнообразными датчиками мы несомненно будем наблюдать и докажем, как именно его та или иная его деформация порождает  соответствующий ей звук. При этом изменяя или даже нарушив геометрию объекта мы успешно добьемся изменения или полного прекращения звучания. Но при этом мы не имеем ни малейшего понятия о том, что именно движение ветра создает движение колокольчика и его звон в итоге. Точно так же наблюдая динамическое состояние нейронов в мозге и соотнося с их с проявленными "картинками" мы не можем сделать вывод о том, что именно мозг является источником сознания, поскольку просто никогда не сможем ни логически, ни на опыте доказать отсутствие "лесенки причинности вверх". Мозг не формирует сознания и ума единолично, а можем сам оказаться просто еще одним звеном, подобно тому как лампочка не является причиной света, хотя мы можем ее разбить или покрасить, при этом ничего не зная о напряжении.

----------


## Won Soeng

Собственно, я придерживаюсь точки зрения, что мозг - это как морозный узор на стекле. Не источник или причина сознания, а всего лишь побочное проявление деятельности сознания в определенных условиях. 

Меняя условия можно менять этот узор, но это не значит, что влияние оказывается на сам источник сознания. Этот источник всегда в проявлениях ограничен условиями. Изменяя условия меняем границы возможных проявлений, но никак не затрагивается сам источник. Сознание не возникает и не прекращается, речь идет только о возникновении и прекращении феноменов (проявлений сознания). 

Тем не менее, именно феномены (проявления) сознания обычно и называются сознанием. Поэтому мы можем говорить о взаимообусловленном возникновении (и прекращении) феноменов сознания, без какого бы то ни было внешнего источника, по отношению к этим самым феноменам. Поскольку ничего вне этих феноменов не возникает и не прекращается.

Татхагата не является каким-либо феноменом сознания. В то время как нирвана - угасание феноменов, их невозникновение больше - это тоже феномен сознания, обнаруживаемый и наблюдаемый, хоть и не выразимый через какие бы то ни было другие феномены, а поэтому никак не объяснимый, но вполне обнаружимый.

Татхагата же не есть что либо обнаружимое. Можно использовать метафоры основы, природы, вместилища, но татхагата не является ни основой, ни природой, ни вместилищем, а только подобна им в отношении того, в чем можно усматривать основу, природу или вместилище.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Татхагата же не есть что либо обнаружимое. Можно использовать метафоры основы, природы, вместилища, но татхагата не является ни основой, ни природой, ни вместилищем, а только подобна им в отношении того, в чем можно усматривать основу, природу или вместилище.


Татхагата в смысле татхата? : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Татхагата в смысле татхата? : ))


Вы уже как-то говорили мне об этом. Не могли бы объяснить свою мысль? Чем, по Вашему, различается татхагата и татхата?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чем, по Вашему, различается татхагата и татхата?


Смыслами. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Смыслами. : )


И кто же может принять такой ответ?  :Smilie:  Попробуйте еще раз. В чем разница между татхатой и татхагатой?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И кто же может принять такой ответ?


Тот, кто способен отбрасывать слова, уже проникнув в их смыслы. %)

----------


## AndyZ

> Собственно, я придерживаюсь точки зрения, что мозг - это как морозный узор на стекле. Не источник или причина сознания, а всего лишь побочное проявление деятельности сознания в определенных условиях. 
> 
> Меняя условия можно менять этот узор, но это не значит, что влияние оказывается на сам источник сознания. Этот источник всегда в проявлениях ограничен условиями. Изменяя условия меняем границы возможных проявлений, но никак не затрагивается сам источник. Сознание не возникает и не прекращается, речь идет только о возникновении и прекращении феноменов (проявлений сознания). 
> 
> Тем не менее, именно феномены (проявления) сознания обычно и называются сознанием.


По Вашему, что же такое сознание? Может очередной палец указывающий на луну?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тот, кто способен отбрасывать слова, уже проникнув в их смыслы. %)


Но Вы то не проникли в смыслы. Попробуете еще раз ответить? В чем разница между татхатой и татхагатой?

----------


## Won Soeng

> По Вашему, что же такое сознание? Может очередной палец указывающий на луну?


Почему можно заметить возникновение феноменов? Почему можно заметить прекращение феноменов? Я не знаю.

----------


## AndyZ

> Почему можно заметить возникновение феноменов? Почему можно заметить прекращение феноменов? Я не знаю.


Это четвертая и пятая скандха. Т.е. функция нашего ума.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В чем разница между татхатой и татхагатой?


В смыслах, в которые ещё не проник тот, кто путается в словах...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это четвертая и пятая скандха. Т.е. функция нашего ума.


"Я не знаю" - не вопрос. Это ответ. Заметить возникновение и прекращение можно для всех феноменов. Можно наблюдать возникновение и прекращение в том числе чувств, восприятия, порывов и сознания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В смыслах, в которые ещё не проник тот, кто путается в словах...


Вы повторяетесь. Но это не является ответом на вопрос. Можно выдумать тысячу смыслов, которые не имеют никакого значения. Зачем Вы делаете это разделение? Только потому что верите, что татхата и татхагата несут разные смыслы? Если Вы не знаете ни того, ни другого, какая разница, какие смыслы Вы вкладываете в обозначения словами? Если Вы можете ответить - отвечайте. Если привязанность к словам - единственное, на что Вы способны, закроем эту тему.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы можете ответить - отвечайте. Если привязанность к словам - единственное, на что Вы способны, закроем эту тему.


Зачем бросать вызов кому-то, если можно бросить вызов себе и, отвязавшись от слов, вообще перестать ими сорить? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем бросать вызов кому-то, если можно бросить вызов себе и, отвязавшись от слов, вообще перестать ими сорить? : )


Хороший и правильный вопрос. Задайте его себе и ответьте на него.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хороший и правильный вопрос. Задайте его себе и ответьте на него.


Разве именно я, вновь и вновь плодя вызовы и путая в собственной речи и, значит, в своём уме, татхату и татхагату, наставлял отбросить слова вместо вникания в их смыслы? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве именно я, вновь и вновь плодя вызовы и путая в собственной речи и, значит, в своём уме, татхату и татхагату, наставлял отбросить слова вместо вникания в их смыслы? : )


Вы видите вызовы там где их нет, и не видите там, где они есть. Вам кто-то бросал вызов? Сочувствую. Не цепляйтесь за вызовы, какое Вам до них дело?
Вы обнаруживаете путаницу в словах "татхата" и "татхагата", даже не зная ответа, чем они различаются. Не создавайте путаницу если не хотите ее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы видите вызовы там где их нет, и не видите там, где они есть. Вам кто-то бросал вызов? Сочувствую. Не цепляйтесь за вызовы, какое Вам до них дело?


Но ведь Вам данный совет касательно вызовов и сора словами был-таки *хорошим и правильным*, или эта оценка тоже была просто сором словами? : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но ведь Вам данный совет касательно вызовов и сора словами был-таки *хорошим и правильным*? : ))


Этот совет правильный для Вас. Вы же не будете резать торт молотком, только потому, что он у Вас в данный момент в руках? Если Вы не понимаете ситуации, зачем даете советы?
Поверьте, Вы даже на йоту не приблизились к цели, пытаясь мне что-то доказать. Но можете продолжать, если хотите.

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...] зачем даете советы?


Низачем. : ))



> Поверьте, Вы даже на йоту не приблизились к цели, пытаясь мне что-то доказать. Но можете продолжать, если хотите.


На слово не верю почти никому, и особенно -- путающимся в словах. Как и не ставлю, общаясь с кем-то (как уже объяснил лично Вам недавно), никакой цели (см. свёртку выше).
Кто что понял, то -- его. Кто ничего не понял -- тому и никакого убытка.

----------


## Won Soeng

Тем и успокоимся.

----------


## AndyZ

> "Я не знаю" - не вопрос. Это ответ. Заметить возникновение и прекращение можно для всех феноменов. Можно наблюдать возникновение и прекращение в том числе чувств, восприятия, порывов и сознания.


Но ведь это тоже "работа ума". Я так понимаю задача в том, чтобы пойти дальше, и перестать плодить эти мысли и чувства, чтобы нечего было наблюдать. Более того, то что мы вкладываем в понятие "наблюдение за возникновением и прекращением" - та же двойственность, та же упайя. Т.е. со временем нужно отбросить и это.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но ведь это тоже "работа ума". Я так понимаю задача в том, чтобы пойти дальше, и перестать плодить эти мысли и чувства, чтобы нечего было наблюдать. Более того, то что мы вкладываем в понятие "наблюдение за возникновением и прекращением" - та же двойственность, та же упайя. Т.е. со временем нужно отбросить и это.


Какое время для этого нужно? Татхагата никогда и не цеплялся за мысли и чувства. Всегда есть что наблюдать - это и есть жажда. Оттого, что мы не смотрим на дорогу - автомобили на ней не исчезают.

----------


## AndyZ

> Какое время для этого нужно? Татхагата никогда и не цеплялся за мысли и чувства. Всегда есть что наблюдать - это и есть жажда. Оттого, что мы не смотрим на дорогу - автомобили на ней не исчезают.


Я немного не понял Вашего первого поста на эту тему. Я спрашивал о том, чего там не было. Мы говорили о разных вещах. Мои извинения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я немного не понял Вашего первого поста на эту тему. Я спрашивал о том, чего там не было. Мы говорили о разных вещах. Мои извинения.


Неважно  :Smilie:

----------

